

Making a Single-Serving Site - psobot
http://petersobot.com/blog/a-site-for-dinner/

======
kaolinite
I have been after a site that does what A Meal for Me does for so long -
thanks!

It would be nice if it would tell me if there are other recipes with the same
ingredients, rather than just taking me back to the beginning when I click
"Not your taste? Try again", but apart from that it's fantastic.

By the way, the "get in touch" link at the end needs a "mailto:" bit - it's a
404 currently.

